# Wago 750-880 Email



## Jannik146 (10 Januar 2019)

Hallo
Habe es nun hinbekommen Emails zu versenden.
Meine Frage ist, wie ich nun verschieden Meldungen verschicken kann.
Zum Beispiel wenn Rauchmelder angehen das ich eine Email bekomme: "Rauchmelder im Haus augelöst"
oder z.B.: "Wassermelder im HWR ausgelöst"

Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.
Danke


----------



## oliver.tonn (11 Januar 2019)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht welchen Baustein Du zum Senden der Mails verwendest (Habe selber keine WAGO und auch keine Doku zur Hand), aber der FB bekommt doch diverse Paramter übegeben, wie Mailadresse des Empfängers, Betreff, usw. und diese Parameter kannst Du doch auch über Variablen setzen. Den Betreff setzt Du dann z.B. über eine Variable die eine Meldungsüberschrift enthält.
Ich sehe jetzt gerade nicht wo da das Problem sein soll.


----------



## Jannik146 (8 Februar 2019)

Hi
Wie genau sieht das mit der Meldungsüberschrift dann aus? Habe das noch nie gemacht.


----------



## oliver.tonn (8 Februar 2019)

Wie gesagt, habe keine Doku zur Hand und weiß auch nicht welchen FB Du zum Sende nutzt. Der FB zum Mails senden hat ja Eingänge an die Du bestimmte Parameter (z.B. Empfänger) legen musst. Wenn Du nun diese Parameter nicht fest an den FB übergibst, sondern über Variablen kannst Du doch z.B. beim Betreff Deine Meldungsüberschrift (z.B. Motorschutz ausgelöst) individuell angeben.
Geht es eigentlich um e!Cockpit oder um WAGO I/O-PRO?


----------



## GLT (9 Februar 2019)

880er kann nicht per e-Cockpit


----------

